# Calendrier Apple et compte Google : point d'exclamation



## Membre supprimé 1118886 (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
J'ai récemment changé de Mac (enfaite il est passé en réparation, changement de SSD toussa...) et le calendrier de ma boite était synchronisé avec mon Mac (à partir de mon compte Google) et tout allais bien.
Mais maintenant, dans mon calendrier Apple (sur Mac), dans les calendriers "délégués" ou se trouve le calendrier de ma boite, j'ai une ligne avec un point d'exclamation. Pourtant, j'ai toujours accès à ce calendrier sur Google, je peux ajouter, supprimer des évènements, bref j'ai tous les droits. Sauf que, plus d'accès sur mon Mac.
Avez-vous une idée d'où cela peut provenir ?


----------



## Larme (20 Mai 2015)

Si vous cliquez sur point d'exclamation, quelque chose apparait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1118886 (20 Mai 2015)

Rien du tout, justement


----------

